# ντουρνεράκια



## Palavra (Nov 4, 2013)

Ήξερα από παλιά αυτό το τραγούδι, που χορεύεται σαν χασαποσέρβικος, ποτέ όμως δεν με είχε προβληματίσει ο τίτλος του. Πρόσφατα ανακάλυψα λοιπόν ότι αυτό το τραγούδι είναι σέρβικο και λέγεται «dunje ranke», δηλαδή «φρέσκα κυδώνια». Αχά! Έψαξα λίγο και βρήκα τους στίχους εδώ, μεταφρασμένους στα αγγλικά:




Idi kući, obuci se, lele, dunje ranke. 2x | Go home, dress yourself, lele*, fresh quince, (2x) 
Dunje ranke, dunje ranke, kruške karamanke. 2x | Fresh quince, fresh quince, pears karamanke**. (2x)


Idi kući, očešljaj se, lele, dunje ranke. 2x | Go home, comb yourself, lele, fresh quince, (2x)
Dunje ranke, dunje ranke, kruške karamanke. 2x | Fresh quince, fresh quince, pears karamanke**. (2x)


Opet dođi, kolo vodi, lele, dunje ranke. 2x | Come again and lead the dance, lele fresh quince, (2x)
Dunje ranke, dunje ranke, kruške karamanke. 2x | Fresh quince, fresh quince, pears karamanke**. (2x)
____
*επιφώνημα
**είδος αχλαδιού


Στο ίντερνετ υπάρχουν αναφορές ότι ο χορός αυτός χορεύεται στην Κρήτη από το 19ο αιώνα, δεν κατάφερα ωστόσο να βρω επιβεβαίωση. Βρήκα ωστόσο αναφορές σύμφωνα με τις οποίες ο χορός αυτός χορευόταν σε διάφορα μέρη της Ελλάδας. Το παρακάτω είναι απόσπασμα από την Εγκυκλοπαίδεια του Ελληνικού Χορού.

﻿
Κείμενο : Ντουρνεράκια , Χορός με το ομώνυμο τραγούδι.
Πηγή : Εγκυκλοπαίδεια του Ελληνικού Χορού , Ευρετήριο : E-CBDD3
-[Τζαννέτος & Τζαννέτου 1989, 9] *Μηλιά Ολυμπίας Αρκαδίας:* Χορευόταν τις Απόκρηες από άντρες και γυναίκες σε χωριστούς κύκλους. Τέσσερα βήματα προς την φορά του κύκλου, στο τέταρτο βήμα άρση του αριστερού ποδιού όπως στο Χασαποσέρβικο, μετά τέσσερα βήματα αριστερά με άρση του δεξιού ποδιού στο τέταρτο βήμα. Λόγια του τραγουδιού "Τα κορίτσια σέρβικα τα λένε ντουρνεράκια, ντουρνεράκια ντουρνεράκια, ντον και καραβάκια...".
-[Λάμπρου 1993, 76] *Σκύρος: *Τα αποκριάτικα βράδια, ακόμα και χωρίς όργανα χορεύαμε ένα απλό Χασάπικο με το τραγούδι "Βρε Μανώλη κόψε κρέας, βρε Μανώλη κερατά, μην αρπάξω το μαχαίρι και σου σπάσω τα πλευρά". Επίσης ένα άλλο τραγουδάκι "Τα κορίτσια σέρβικα τα λένε ντουρνεράτσα. Ντουρνεράτσα, ντουρνεράτσα". Αυτό χορευόταν προβάλλοντας εναλλάξ πότε το δεξί και πότε το αριστερό πόδι εμπρός, και ταυτόχρονα το αντίστοιχο χέρι υψωνόταν εμπρός μέχρι το ύψος του αυτιού.​
Σχετικό λήμμα υπάρχει και στο σλανγκρ (τουρναράκια), από όπου οδηγήθηκα και σε σχετική συζήτηση στου sarant. Γράφει λοιπόν στο λήμμα του σλανγκρ ότι η λέξη «ντουρνεράκια» είναι «κρητικός ιδιωματισμός για τα κορίτσια της τρυφερής ηλικίας των 12-16. Στην ηλικία αυτή οι δροσερές νεαρές δεν έχουν αναπτύξει ακόμα τα δευτερογενή χαρακτηριστικά του φύλου τους και ο σωματότυπός τους δεν διαφέρει και πολύ από τα αγόρια (κοπέλια) της ίδιας ηλικίας».  Εδώ έχω δύο διαφωνίες: η πρώτη είναι ότι -από όσο ξέρω- στα κρητικά δεν είναι διαδεδομένη αυτή η λέξη, τα κορίτσια δηλαδή δεν τα λένε «ντουρνεράκια» (ή «τουρνεράκια» ή «τορναράκια» κτλ). Σε αυτήν την ηλικία, τα λένε «κοπελιές» - και εδώ έρχεται δεύτερη διαφωνία μου ως προς το ό,τι τα κορίτσια έχουν τον ίδιο σωματότυπο με τα αγόρια: στα 12, και σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις, μπορεί. Στα 16, όχι. :) 

Δεν κατάφερα να βρω και σχετική ιδιωματική έννοια στο σερβικό dunje ranke, όλα τα αποτελέσματα μου επιστρέφουν αυτό το τραγούδι, που με κάνει να υποψιάζομαι ότι επί τούτου προέκυψε, σαν το «Μήλο μου κόκκινο», ας πούμε - αλλά πάλι, σέρβικα δεν ξέρω, επομένως ελπίζω να περάσει κανείς να μας βοηθήσει.

Φαίνεται πάντως πως το σερβικό τραγούδι είναι παιδικό:






Φίλτατος συλλεξιλόγος ανακάλυψε ότι στα σχόλια αυτού του τραγουδιού γράφει «τραγούδια της Θεσσαλονίκης», που με κάνει να υποψιάζομαι ότι ο χορός-τραγούδι κατηφόρισε από τα βόρεια προς τα νότια της Ελλάδας, μέχρι που ηχογραφήθηκε στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '60 από τον Κώστα Μουντάκη, οπότε και έγινε ευρύτερα γνωστό. Κι εγώ δηλαδή από τον Μουντάκη το ήξερα το τραγούδι. 

Οι κρητικοί στίχοι:

Τα κορίτσια Σέρβικα τα λένε Ντουρνεράκια
και χορό τον είχανε τα ντελικανιδάκια
Ντουρνεράκια ντουρνεράκια ντουρ και παλαμάκια
Χρόνια περαζόμενα λεβέντες γεροντάκια
όλο χάρη κι ομορφιά με τα κοντά βρακάκια
Μες στσι φτωχογειτονιές και τα στενά σοκάκια
ξεφαντώναμε μαζί όλα τα χωριανάκια
Εποχές αξέχαστες με του σεβντά μεράκια
που χορεύαμε κι εμείς στην Κρήτη Ντουρνεράκια
Άντρες που φορούσανε τριζάτα στιβανάκια
και δαχτυλιδώνανε τα μαύρα τους μουστάκια.​
Και με τη φωνή του Μουντάκη:







Και τώρα που έγινε η αρχή, ελπίζω να βρεθεί κανείς να μας φωτίσει περισσότερο :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 4, 2013)

:up: Παλ Αύρα!

Να πω την αμαρτία μου; Το σέρβικο, εμένα μου θυμίζει μουσική των αρχών του 20ου αιώνα, με ακορντεόν κλπ, και η φωτογραφία στο εξώφυλλό του CD μου θυμίζει Α' Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο. Μπας και το τραγούδι κυκλοφορούσε στη Θεσσαλονίκη της Τριανδρίας και της Αντάντ, των Κρητών χωροφυλάκων και των Σέρβων συμμάχων;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 4, 2013)

Να προσθέσω και ένα ενδιαφέρον γλωσσικό από τα βικιλεξικά:

*dȕnja* f (Cyrillic spelling ду̏ња) = quince (tree and fruit)

*Etymology:*
From earlier *gdunja, from Proto-Slavic *kъdunja, from Latin cydōnia, from Ancient Greek Κυδωνία (kudōneía, “quince-tree”).


----------



## Earion (Nov 4, 2013)

Επειδή στα βιντεάκια που παραπέμψαμε, είτε εμείς εδώ είτε στο νήμα του Σαραντάκου, βλέπω να χορεύουν παιδάκια --και η αλήθεια είναι ότι χορεύουν κάπως άτσαλα (ειδικά το βίντεο στου Σαραντάκου είναι εντελώς ασυγχρόνιστο, γεγονός που με βάζει σε υποψία ότι ο χορός που χορεύουν εκεί μάλλον δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με το τραγούδι), λέω να βάλω άλλο ένα βίντεο όπου θα δείτε μιαν άλλη παραλλαγή:






Το ιδιαίτερο εδώ είναι ότι χορεύει «οργανωμένα» ένα χορευτικό συγκρότημα από νέους και νέες. Είναι, όπως σημειώνεται, από χωριά κροάτικα που βρίσκονται γύρω από την πόλη Πετς, στα νότια της Ουγγαρίας. Εδώ τους βλέπουμε με την εθνική τους ενδυμασία, που φανερώνει ισχυρή ουγγρική επιρροή, και η μουσική συνοδεία έχει έντονο ουγγρικό στοιχείο. Επομένως ο σκοπός (και ο χορός;) έχει ευρύτερη διάδοση. 
Μου κάνει εντύπωση το στήσιμό τους: άκαμπτος ο κορμός, τα χέρια κάτω, κίνηση μόνο με τα πόδια (Δύο βήματα αριστερά, δύο δεξιά, τέσσερα με αναπηδητό και αιώρηση του αριστερού αριστερά, τέσσερα όμοια δεξιά. Δηλαδή ο χορός πηγαίνει μπρος πίσω αλλά ο χορευτής ξανάρχεται στον τόπο). 

Η μελωδία είναι ωραία και εύκολη, την καταλαβαίνουν και τα μικρά παιδάκια, γι' αυτό προσφέρεται για νηπιαγωγεία. Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται, μπορεί να τη μελετήσει από την παρτιτούρα εδώ.

Τώρα το Solunske pjesme (=Τραγούδια της Σαλονίκης) όντως μου προκαλεί έκπληξη, και μάλιστα όχι ευχάριστη, γιατί υποψιάζομαι εθνικιστικές υπερβολές πίσω από αυτό, αλλά δεν λέω τίποτα, και μακάρι να φταίει η δική μου παράνοια. Η σκέψη όμως του Δόκτορα, για πιθανή ώσμωση μεταξύ των συμμαχικών στρατευμάτων στη Σαλονίκη επί Α΄ Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου, είναι πολύ ελκυστική (αν δεν με απατάει η μνήμη μου, στου Σαραντάκου κάπου έχει γραφτεί για σέρβικα τραγούδια που πέρασαν στους Έλληνες τότε). Μόνο που υπάρχει ένα εμπόδιο, η παράδοση ότι τα ντουρνεράκια χορεύονταν στο Ρέθυμνο στα τέλη του 19ου αιώνα. Ας μη μας αποθαρρύνει όμως αυτό, γιατί η λαϊκή μνήμη είναι ασταθής και ρευστή σαν το νερό, και τίποτε δεν αποκλείει να κάνει _και εδώ_ λάθος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 4, 2013)

Earion said:


> Τώρα το Solunske pjesme όντως μου προκαλεί έκπληξη, και μάλιστα όχι ευχάριστη, γιατί υποψιάζομαι εθνικιστικές υπερβολές πίσω από αυτό, αλλά δεν λέω τίποτα [...]



Μα το τραγούδι περιλαμβάνεται σε κάθε ανάλογη συλλογή, π.χ.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 4, 2013)

Έχει βρει κανείς σας κάποιο στοιχείο που να αναφέρεται στην ανάπτυξη του /r/ (δλδ από _ντούνιε ράκε_ σε _ντου*ρ*νεράκια_) και να την αιτιολογεί;


----------

